# Please help leaves changing colors



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 12, 2011)

I just noticed my leaves started to change colors a bit today

View attachment 2011-02-12_17-16-33_581-750.jpg


View attachment 2011-02-12_20-10-42_220-750.jpg


View attachment 2011-02-12_20-11-03_556-750.jpg


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 12, 2011)

View attachment 2011-02-12_20-12-23_873-750.jpg


View attachment 2011-02-12_20-12-53_780-750.jpg


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 12, 2011)

PH  dont look right...What is the PH and  how about some info on the enviorment

:48:


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 12, 2011)

PH is a little under 6 right now.Im using a compact florescent with 10,500 lumens  my light is about 4 to 5 inches from the top of the plant


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 12, 2011)

are these the plants in yourfirst hydro grow thread?


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 12, 2011)

yes they are!!


----------



## v35b (Feb 12, 2011)

are they only on the lower branches?


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 12, 2011)

yes new growth looks fine i just changed my nueits today so i hope that will fix  it


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 12, 2011)

it looks like leaves I have spilled nutrient solution on in the past.  You don't have to spill straight nutes on them, the nutes mixed in the water is enough to hurt the leaves.  But I am just saying that is what it looks like, not what it is.  I do not grow hydro anymore.


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 12, 2011)

OK thanks for the info Sensi..:smoke1:


----------



## v35b (Feb 12, 2011)

Good,,,,:watchplant: Good....


----------



## my my (Feb 12, 2011)

420, check out the last page or so of my G/J.
TIA sugested a PH problem in my case.
you might take a look so you can see what not to do.. lol
My My


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 12, 2011)

awesome thanks my my!!!:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 12, 2011)

have to made sure your PH meter is right? calibrated it


----------



## v35b (Feb 12, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 12, 2011)

i dont use a digi meter i use the drops


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 12, 2011)

then you PH could be any thing the drops are not that precise


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 12, 2011)

yeah i know but i aint got a 100 bucks to blow on a digital meter i gotta make do with what i got..i have had no problems with the drops before


----------



## v35b (Feb 12, 2011)

you can get on ebay for 20bucks


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 12, 2011)

v35b said:
			
		

> you can get on ebay for 20bucks


 
you can also get a lady of the evening for 20 bucks...but it aint gonna be a good one!

EDIT: Is "lady of the evening" a decent way of classing up "prostitute"?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 12, 2011)

streetwalker $20
prostitute $40
lady of the evening $60
Escort $100


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 12, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> streetwalker $20
> prostitute $40
> lady of the evening $60
> Escort $100


 
OIC, "Ladies of the Evening" are a little classier, my bad.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 12, 2011)

they bathe between tricks :rofl:


Sorry johnp we'll get back on your question and stop the lowjack


----------



## biggerbuds (Feb 26, 2011)

there is nothing wrong with using PH drops,after using a meter for 5 years i changed over to using drops from General Hydroponics & my plants do not care at all about it,i just get it in the yellow and all is good.

a point to remember is that never use and try to match the drops under hps hid because it can make the colour look diffent,i found this out by myself.


----------

